# Six String Singer



## music6000 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hammond 125B Sanded Brush Bare Finish, Automotive Clear Coat.
This is a Great Low to Medium Gain '' Transparent'' Pedal.
I think it was the 1st PedallPCB Build for me, Feb. 2018!


----------



## zgrav (Feb 8, 2019)

very clean build.  almost looks like you polished the inside of the box too.  : ^ )


----------



## Travis (Sep 11, 2019)

Did you use J201? or similar??


----------



## music6000 (Sep 11, 2019)

These were Vishay J201's.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 11, 2019)

It looks awesome! That graphic is perfect.


----------



## Barry (Sep 11, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 11, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 11, 2019)

Sweet..nice clean build !

Mike


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 11, 2019)

The brushing was a great choice. With the lettering you almost have something of a muscle car vibe.


----------



## bn40 (Sep 15, 2019)

Where'd you get the Vishay J201s?


----------



## music6000 (Sep 15, 2019)

bn40 said:


> Where'd you get the Vishay J201s?


The Build was from Feb. 2018, They were from Small Bear circa 2015.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 15, 2019)

music6000 said:


> These were Vishay J201's.


Not to add salt to the wound of long obsolete parts, but my build of this sounded meh until I added those Vishay/Siliconix J201's. I also purchased them at Smallbear.


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice !!!


----------

